# Amazing before and after of my wife



## billross77 (Aug 9, 2013)

So, I have to brag here. My wife started dieting a year ago and as of last week had lost over 100lbs.  I am not that great of a photographer, but she wanted to enter a weight loss contest, so she asked me to take some shots of her for a before an after submission.  Attached are the two shots she submitted.  I see lots of issues with the before.  I still think her face looks overexposed in the after, but she liked it.  Ive learned that if she likes it, I quit messing with it.  These were taken at the same location, almost a year apart.  




sara-12 by billross77, on Flickr




sara-4-2 by billross77, on Flickr


----------



## cbarnard7 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the first is a little underexposed and the second, like you said, a little overexposed. Either way, who cares! Congrats to your wife, she did a complete 180 and looks great. Well done to the both of ya!


----------



## Hayder (Aug 9, 2013)

You must brag, or precisely , she must brag, the different is amazing. God jib

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Flyhigh (Aug 9, 2013)

Terrific on all counts! Congrats to your lovely wife!


----------



## GaryT (Aug 9, 2013)

You must be proud of her and her of herself. Who cares about the pictures!!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2013)

Super, on all counts! She deserves commendation and admiration for her transformation. I like the way the before and after will "face one another" by changing her body direction between the two shots. Well-done all around.


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 9, 2013)

Well done. Congrats to her.  It doesn't look like the same woman. She looks great ! !


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 9, 2013)

Congratulations to her, she should be proud of her accomplishment.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy smokes.
She looks wonderful, must feel wonderful and deserves all the praises she gets.


----------



## manicmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats to her. That's awesome.


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2013)

It's wonderful you were able to have these in the same spot - amazing is right!    She looks gorgeous and happy.   Congrats to her!


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 9, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! She is smokin'

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely amazing my friend...I have lost 72lbs since last thanksgiving and its hard as hell...So my hat is off to her, that's like 20 years of extra life right there. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## weepete (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, your understanding of fill light has come on loads mate!  

But on a more serious not WOW! A big well done to your Mrs, and you for supporting her through this. It takes major self discipline and hard work to achive that. Oh and did I mentin WOW! You are a lucky guy!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 9, 2013)

uh, wow...totally amazing, she looks younger and obviously more fit too. Now, how do I do that?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 9, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## kathyt (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy smokes. She looks hot! What an amazing accomplishment. Please tell her she looks awesome! Who cares about the pictures...we get the point!


----------



## snerd (Aug 9, 2013)

You should make sure she knows we're all drooling over her!!  :mrgreen:

Outstanding accomplishment by her, and you are one lucky man!


----------



## yahgiggle (Aug 9, 2013)

i like underexposed photos a little more than over, but i must say in this topic the overexposed photo is far better, shes done well and should be really proud of herself


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Aug 9, 2013)

Dang! Great photography & congrats on weight loss!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 10, 2013)

swimsuit!


----------



## terri (Aug 10, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> swimsuit!


----------



## Granddad (Aug 10, 2013)

Who cares if she wins the competition or not? YOU won already and so did she. 

She's looking so good now that any flaws in the photos go unnoticed... *AND* you have a gorgeous new model to practice your photography on.

... P.S. Are you SURE you're not fooling us and #1 is mother and #2 is daughter?


----------



## cowleystjames (Aug 10, 2013)

Hot diggity dog! Well done that woman, that took some willpower. Oh, you are one lucky man as well


----------



## amolitor (Aug 10, 2013)

I am always loathe to say "great job!" on these, because there's an implied judgement on the "before" which I don't want to make.

Any time you can take control and make changes to yourself, to your life, that please you, though, that's a great thing! Good for her!


----------



## krystalynnephoto (Aug 10, 2013)

WOW!!! Hottie alert!  She looks amaaaziiing!  Congrats to her!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 10, 2013)

That is some serious will-power on display!  In the second picture, she's just radiant.  Congratulations to her for working at it, even when it wasn't easy.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesomeness. Yeah, I barely have the commitment to run every day for a week before I just give up and go to Chick-Fil-A. Haha


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Aug 11, 2013)

she looks amazing! good on her!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 12, 2013)

Tell her I said congrats!!

Was she on a specific type of diet? My wife just started this diet called "keto"


----------



## Buckster (Aug 12, 2013)

My wife and my sister both want to know her secret/diet/regimen, etc.


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, these pictures will light a fire under someone and get them motivated. Go you guys (marriage = team effort)


----------



## sashbar (Aug 13, 2013)

Amazing, she is not just slimmer, she looks 20 years younger. I can only imagine how hard it was for her to get to this.  I could have never guessed it is the same woman. And your shots underline the difference beautifully. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## billross77 (Aug 13, 2013)

She did weight watchers and worked out at least 4 times a week. What makes it even harder is that she did it while working full time as a nurse, finishing grad school in nursing and doing over 1000 hours of internship required for licensing as a nurse practitioner.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 13, 2013)

billross77 said:


> She did weight watchers and worked out at least 4 times a week. What makes it even harder is that she did it while working full time as a nurse, finishing grad school in nursing and doing over 1000 hours of internship required for licensing as a nurse practitioner.



That doesnt make it harder, that makes it better. Truly an inspiration.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 13, 2013)

Um. Holy crap.  Congrats to the wife... and... to you.


----------



## dsiglin (Aug 14, 2013)

I have to say at first I didn't think they were the same person. This is phenomenal and inspirational.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 14, 2013)

billross77 said:


> She did weight watchers and worked out at least 4 times a week. What makes it even harder is that she did it while working full time as a nurse, finishing grad school in nursing and doing over 1000 hours of internship required for licensing as a nurse practitioner.


Seriously, I think the two of you should be in negotiations with Weight Watchers to use her photos and story in an advertising campaign and possibly as a spokesperson, the way Jared Fogle did with Subway.  She's THAT inspiring!


----------



## kathyt (Aug 14, 2013)

Buckster said:


> billross77 said:
> 
> 
> > She did weight watchers and worked out at least 4 times a week. What makes it even harder is that she did it while working full time as a nurse, finishing grad school in nursing and doing over 1000 hours of internship required for licensing as a nurse practitioner.
> ...


I agree. If I were you guys I would totally submit your images to Weight Watchers. If you lived closer to me I would love to do a free photo shoot for you guys for your amazing accomplishments! Plus, I love some girly glam!


----------



## Photo_Mama2 (Aug 14, 2013)

That is AMAZING!!!! What an awesome transformation!!! Congrats to Her for going for something that was near and dear to her!! And what a great husband you are for supporting her!!! I'm sure she couldn't have done this with out you!!


----------



## billross77 (Aug 14, 2013)

Those photos were taken for a weight watchers contest. The winner will be featured in a commercial.  She says she didn't do it for a commercial, but I think it would be a great reward for her work. 

Fyi... You should here her get into people coming in as patients asking for diet pills. She makes them submit food registers and workout schedules.  Wrong person to ask for the easy way.


----------

